# Tips in Canada?



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey

I was wonder if any other drivers know if tips are available in the app in Canada yet? If so I haven't received any. Wouldn't be surprised since we all know how uncommon it is to get tips on uber.


----------



## SlimDigg (Jun 29, 2017)

Working in Calgary


----------



## Dumpbear (Jul 19, 2017)

Got them in Toronto


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

Dumpbear said:


> Got them in Toronto


I have gotten a few tips, however not all of them tell me who has tipped. My total is more than each tip added together. Is it possible if they tip you after you can not see who tipped you ?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

They have a 30 day window to tip (24 hour window for the Uber tip match).


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> They have a 30 day window to tip (24 hour window for the Uber tip match).


Because my first tip it showed along with that ride that I have been tipped. I must've had another tip which it doesn't show me who did tip me


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

TheUberTransporter said:


> Because my first tip it showed along with that ride that I have been tipped. I must've had another tip which it doesn't show me who did tip me


Perhaps it's retroactive where your getting tips from previous rides prior to the tip feature if they haven't rated you yet?


----------

